# Composition



## cage (Feb 15, 2017)

I am soon to be applying to music conservatoires to study composition. Having done lots of research I have still two questions, and I would appreciate if any of you could enlighten me.

1) Are there any conservatoires which have a heavy focus on contemporary composition, as oppose to, for example, Juilliard, which is very conservative.

2) Who are the big names in recent (I mean past decade) composition, and do they teach?

Also, on general research about contemporary composition (I am limited on my knowledge of music written after the 1980s), what are the major trends? to my knowledge, the main schools are electronic, verging on noise music, and neotonality. Are there any more experimental schools which still use traditional instruments.

Thanks.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cage said:


> I am soon to be applying to music conservatoires to study composition. Having done lots of research I have still two questions, and I would appreciate if any of you could enlighten me.
> 
> 1) Are there any conservatoires which have a heavy focus on contemporary composition, as oppose to, for example, Juilliard, which is very conservative.
> 
> ...


Perhaps handy if you tell us the country/ city your living in....


----------

